# My Story: mostly fixed. Sort of...



## salty0202 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have IBSD, got it in my 20s. Post-meal diarrhea, not when I woke up, no constipation. It got worse and worse, I kept cutting out foods until I was down to toast, oatmeal, carrots, and cinnamon pop-tarts. Was down to 123lbs. (5'8" male), couldn't stop losing weight, taking up to 10 Imodium at a time.

Finally, got a doc who stopped prescribing me things like Nexium, instead he got me on Colestid (Colestipol). It's an old Cholesterol-lowering drug with the constipation side effect.

Now: back up to 155lbs., still avoid: milk, ice cream, popcorn or corn kernels, peanuts, beans, garlic, onions & green/red peppers (especially raw), coffee, rich foods. Have to go easy with spice, beer, red meat, etc. No gluten issues.

That said, it's not perfect. I had to tell everyone that I'm only going to eat what I want to eat, and I won't feel any obligation to eat or even taste anything I don't want to try, and I take Imodium (1 or 2) if I need it. Stress makes it worse. If things are really bad, I find that skipping a meal or two is like pushing a "reset" button.


----------

